# Male Hongi with swollen throat?



## swamphntr (Oct 21, 2011)

I have four srt hongi . The largest ( approx 2.75 inches ) also happens to be the most aggressive and typically the most colored up.I have always assumed him to be a male. Two days ago I noticed a new behavior in his routine. He started utilizing a small cave near his usual hang out and now looks like he is holding eggs in his throat. He has stopped eating but still joins in the frenzy when food is added. He is still defending his ground still coloring up and fanning up as usual and other than the swelled throat seems to be fine. Comparing him to the other hongi I have been raising i would say there was little doubt he was a male so what gives ? Do I need to be looking for some other reason why this "male" looks and is acting like a holding female?


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

you have a picture ?


----------



## swamphntr (Oct 21, 2011)

I'll try to get one, just finished up with a weekly water change so they are a little stirred up at the moment.


----------



## swamphntr (Oct 21, 2011)

Here is a shot, the fish isnt all colored up in the shot. Typically he is a very light lavender with dark purple bars and rusty colored face, and dorsal.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Take a look at the vent for confirmation that it's a female. Alternatively, you could attempt to strip.
Behavior sounds like a holding female but wow, that sure looks like male coloration. :wink:
After another look, note the rounded end of the dorsal and anal fins, sometimes this helps determine gender (rounded=female).


----------

